# Metric Drill bit set - Good Find I think!



## Texatdurango (Jan 16, 2012)

Recently it seems like every other task I take on calls for a metric size hole and while I have every other set of bits known to man I figure it's about time to get a set of metric bits so I started shopping.  Now before anyone corrects me, I realize there are only a few thousandths between metric and imperial sizes but there are times when close enough just isn't good enough, right! 

I didn't realize how scarce a set of metric bits was going to be, especially in a quality bit.  I chose Norseman as the brand I wanted and found several distributors for Norseman and the set I wanted ranged from $125 to $210 but FINALLY I came across a company selling it for $88 so I ordered it.

The set I got is the Norseman Magnum Super Premium 135 degree split point, P/N NOR58660.  It is a 25 pc set from 1mm to 13mm in .5mm incraments and  was sold by fairburyfastener.com

Cheap bits can be found everywhere, quality bits at cheap prices, not so easy to find so I thought I'd share in case there are others looking for some quality bits.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow!!!! That is an incredible price!!  Metric is the norm here but you would never get a good *Branded* set that cheap here.
Although I have tons of drill bits, if I need precision, then I use a boring head in my lathe tailstock.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

George, that's stealing! Nice find. And Norseman makes a decent bit, too!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks George. The .500 didn't work out for me today. Any chance I could borrow your 13mm for a few years? :biggrin:

I was just browsing for a 13mm found one with a $35.00 minimum. I'll check your link. Not in a position to buy an entire set right now.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 16, 2012)

George this is the same place that Tom (Airat) did the group buy from several years ago.  They are a great company to deal with.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 16, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Wow!!!! That is an incredible price!!  Metric is the norm here but you would never get a good *Branded* set that cheap here.
> Although I have tons of drill bits, if I need precision, then I use a boring head in my lathe tailstock.



Worse here!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks George. I found my 13mm there for $13.?? with only a $10.00 minimum. Will order it tomorrow.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am kind of ignorant when it comes to drill bits.  What are "jobber" drill bits?  I have wood river pen makers bits now and wanted something better that will last longer.  Are these better?  (Wood river ones are brad point).


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 16, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:


> I am kind of ignorant when it comes to drill bits. What are "jobber" drill bits? I have wood river pen makers bits now and wanted something better that will last longer. Are these better? (Wood river ones are brad point).


 I'm the farthest thing from being well versed on drill bits but I do know at least three classifications of bits;

*Jobber* is the "standard" length bit and by far the most common.
*Mechanics* bits have a little longer shank than jobber bits
*Screw machine* bits are the shortest of the lot and are PERFECT for drilling on the lathe since they are so short.  In a perfect world I would have a full set of every size in screw machine lengths.

As far as quality, I think Norseman are up there with the finest bits available, you couldn't give me a set of brad point bits (personal opinion)!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 16, 2012)

These are so much cheaper than the colt bits.  I could order one of each of my most common sizes for that price.  So I would get the jobber bits from them found here right?

Norseman Drill Bits - Jobber Length Magnum Super Premium Black & Gold Drill Bits


----------



## LeeR (Jan 16, 2012)

I may just have to spring for a metric set, and I've heard good things about Norseman.  That being said, I can think of the one purchase I've made at Harbor Freight that has been a good thing, in retrospect.  I bought their 115 piece drill bit set a few years ago for $29 on sale.  Not the quality you'd want for everyday use, but they come in handy when you need that one REALLY odd size, and chances are one of the HF bits will be clsoe enough to work.

As is typical of HF drill bits, the metal case doesn't close very well, and the case latch is completely useless.  The drill bit chart included is laminated, but the edge of it soaked up oil that covered the bits, and has a really ugly stain running thru it.  But, for $29, it is what you should expect ...


----------



## gwilki (Jan 17, 2012)

Tks much for the tip, George. I've found them here in the Great White Metric North, but not at near that price.


----------

